# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين ٢١ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الأثنين 21 أكتوبر 2019


 الصدى 
 محمد جلال : مجلس المريخ خالف المادة 13 وارتكب جملة من المخالفات 
 عبدالسلام العجيل : ما حدث في النظام الأساسي تزوير صريح. ....والنصاب لم يكن مكتملا 
 بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى نيالا صباح اليوم. ...ومباراتان في الدوري الممتاز بالقضارف والأبيض 
 كشفت الأمر عبر مؤتمر صحفي : وزيرة الشباب والرياضة تحول ملف فساد وتجاوزات المدينة الرياضية للنائب العام 
 الزعيم 
 الطعون المريخية تحاصر جمعية مجلس العدم الإداري ( الفشنكية )
 اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد تجتمع ....تبحث عبث إجازة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ ب160 عضوا 
 بعثة الأحمر تتوجه إلى نيالا صباحا. ....الفريق يختتم تحضيراته للوداي عصرا 
 ود الجزيرة : مدثر خيري قال لي : ( النصاب لن يكتمل )
 كشفت عن مقابلة بينها والنائب العام : ولاء البوشي : فتحت بلاغا ضد مؤسسات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثت المريخ تتوجه إلى نيالا



  توجهت الي نيالا في السادسه والنصف من صباح اليوم بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي  المريخ الي نيالا وذلك لمولجهة حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز ويتراس  البعثة امين المال الصادق مادبو وتضم عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع  الرياضي الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي وانس نصر الدين مدير الكرة والجهاز  الفني والطبي و 22 لاعبا منهم ثلاثة من فريق الشباب بالنادي وستحل البعثة  بفندق المعلم بمدينة نيالا.
  معسكر قبل السفر 
 انتظم اللاعبون  بمعسكر مغلق بفندق روانيا بشارع عبيد ختم بالخرطوم عقب مران الفريق المسائي  بملعب الصحافة وذلك استعداد للسفر الي نيالا وسط ضوابط من الجهاز الفني  والقطاع الرياضي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بملعب الصحافة : المريخ يختتم اعداده 
 .
 .
  الزعيم يجري حصة تدريبية في أجواء خريفية رائعة على ملعب الصحافة  بالخرطوم قبل مغادرته الى نيالا فجر اليوم الاثنين الموافق 21 اكتوبر 2019 م  عبر بدر للطيران .

 الجدير بالذكر ان المريخ سيؤدي ثلاثة مباريات خارج ملعبه في كل من :
 * نيالا امام حي الوادي يوم 22 اكتوبر
 * الفاشر امام هلال الفاشر يوم 26 اكتوبر .
 ليختتم لقاءاته بمنازلة مريخ السلاطين بمدينة الفاشر يوم 30 اكتوبر .












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب وسط أجواء خريفية استعداداً للوادي
 .
 .
 والى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبات الإعداد لمياراته امام حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز المقرره عصر الثلاثاء بمدينة نيالا.

  وأدى الفريق مرانا ساخنا في السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم علي ملعب  الصحافة بالخرطوم بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين باستثناء التاج ابراهيم الذي يخضع  لجلسات العلاج الطبيعي بعد تعرضه للاصابة.
 وقد شارك في التدريب  سداسي الفريق في المنتخب الوطني بعد الفراغ من مواجهة تنزانيا في تصفيات  أمم افريقيا للاعبين المحليين وتواجد في الحصة التدريبية. الطاقم الفني  والطبي بالكامل.
 واشتمل المران علي تدريبات الكرة والتكتيك وتدريبات  الحراس التي اشرف عليها مدرب الحراس الكابتن حامد بريمة فيما تولي المدرب  العام جمال ابوعنجة الإشراف على مجموعتين كل مجموعة تضم 12لاعبا نفذوا  تدريبات التحكم في الكرة وسرعه الارتداد عند الفقدان.
 وشهد المران  روح معنوية عالية خاصة وأن وقت التدريب تزامن مع هطول إمطار خفيفة ساعدت في  أن تكون الأجواء خريفية شجعت اللاعبين علي الأداء بالصورة المطلوبة.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بفندق روانيا معسكر قصير قبل السفر الى نيالا 
 ..
 .0
 انتظم اللاعبون بمعسكر مغلق بفندق روانبا بشارع عبيد ختم بالخرطوم عقب  مران الفربق المسائي بملعب الصحافة وذلك استعداد للسفر الي نيالا وسط ضوابط  من الجهاز الفني والقطاع الرياضي









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ الى نيالا صباح اليوم 
 .
 .
 تتوجه الي نيالا في السادسه والتصف من صباح الإثنين بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي  المريخ الي نيالا وذلك لمواجهة حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز ويتراس  البعثة امبن المال الصادق مادبو وتضم عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع  الرياضي الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي وانس نصر الدين مدير الكرة والجهاز  الفني والطبي و 22 لاعبا منهم ثلاثة من فريق الشباب بالنادي وستحل البعثة  بفندق المعلم بمدينة نيالا.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدية من أبو أواب: مهاجم سوبر ستار في طريقه للمريخ !
 .
 .
 تفيد مصادر صحفية  بأن السيد / أبو أواب مرشح رئاسة نادي المريخ يستعد  لتقديم مفاجأة سارة لجماهير النادي واستطاعت ديربي عبر مصادرها الخاصة  الكشف عن مفاجأة أبواب وهي التكفل بصفقة مهاجم من العيار الثقيل وقد قطعت  المفاوضات معه شوطا كبيرا وتبقت فقط بعض التفاصيل الصغيرة لإكمال الصفقة  ونقل المهاجم الخطير للفرقة الحمراء بالاضافة الى ذلك تشير المتابعات الى  اقتراب مرشح الرئاسة الحمراء من الاتفاق مع لاعب محلي مميز يلعب بنادي قمة.

  ومن جانبه أكد أبو أواب الذي أعلن عن ترشحه مؤخرا لرئاسة نادي المريخ في  الانتخابات المقبلة أن دعمه للنادي سيتواصل بغض النظر عن ترشحه او عدمه .











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي تنفرد: الهلال يخطط للتعاقد مع قائد المريخ !!
 .
 .
  نقلت مصادر عالية الثقة معلومات مؤكدة تشير لسعي نادي الهلال الجاد للتعاقد  مع كابتن المريخ أمير كمال وأفادت تلك المصادر بأن نادي الهلال جهز عرضا  مغريا للاعب وذلك لدعم خانة متوسط الدفاع خاصة بعد مغادرة لاعبه حسين  الجريف للكشوفات ويعد اللاعب أميركمال من أميز اللاعبين المتخصصين في خانة  قلب الدفاع )الليبرو( عطفا على اجادته لدور محور الارتكاز ويود الهلال  توجيه ضربة موجعة للمريخ ردا على تعاقد الأخير مع عدد من نجوم الأزرق في  السنوات الأخيرة على غرار محمد عبدالرحمن وبكري المدينة واللذان حققا نجاحا لافتا بالقميص الأحمر .

 الجدير بالذكر أن عقد أمير كمال ينتهي في فترة التسجيلات المقبلة .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد أنباء مفاوضات وفاق سطيف.. الزولفاني يقترب من تدريب الهلال !!
 .
 .
 تفيد مصادر صحفية  ان هناك اتصالات بين ادارة الهلال والمدرب التونسي يامن  الزولفاني من اجل قيادة الفرقة الزرقاء في مرحلة مجموعات ابطال افريقيا  والتي ستبدا في نهاية شهر نوفمبر المقبل ومتبقي الاستحقاقات المحلية .

  مايجدر الاشارة اليه ان المدرب التونسي قاد الدكة الفنية لنادي المريخ  وبعد انتهاء عقده انتقل الى نادي ظفار العماني الذي انهى خدماته معه ومن ثم  دخل في مفاوضات مع نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري لم تكتمل بسبب الأتفاق حول  الاستحقاقات المالية والفريق المعاون للزولفاني .
 حيث عرض النادي  الجزائري على المدرب التونسي مبلغ 12 الف دولار واشترط ان يكون التيم  المعاون له جزائري ، بينما اصر يامن على مبلغ 20 الف دولار وان يختار فريقه  المعاون بنفسه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد جلال: مجلس المريخ أهدر وقته وارتكب مخالفات واضحة
 .
 .
  قال البروف محمد جلال نائب رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم ورئيس اللجنة القانونية  وشئون الأعضاء إن مجلس المريخ أهدر وقته بلا طائل في جمعية لن يكون معترفا  بها مبيناً أن المجلس ارتكب مخالفات واضحة للمادة ظ،ظ£ ونبه إلى أن اللجنة  القانونية سترفع توصياتها لمجلس الاتحاد مشيراً إلى أن تعليق الجمعية لشهر  كان للترتيب والمراقبة والجدولة من قبل إتحاد الكرة.
 وأفادت مصادر  موثوقة أن اللجنة القانونية بصدد إصدار قرار بتحويل مجلس المريخ للجنة  الانضباط لمخالفته قرارا صادراً من اللجنة بتعليق الجمعية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيبو يتحسر على خروج المنتخب ويعتذر للجمهور !!
 .
 .
 تحسر لاعب المنتخب الوطني احمد ادم بيبو على الهزيمة التي تعرض لها  منتخبنا الوطني أمام نظيره التنزاني وأكد بأنهم قد بذلوا الغالي والنفيس من  أجل التأهل لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين التي تستضيفها الكاميرون  العام المقبل ولكن سوء الطالع حرم الصقور من خطف بطاقة التأهل وشكر بيبو  الجمهور الذي آزرهم طوال الفترة الماضية كما وعدها بالتعويض في مقبل  المشاركات.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ الأسبق يامن الزولفاني في حديث القلب لمجلة الزعيم : 
 لهذه الأسباب غادرت الديار الحمراء
 هناك من ساندوني 
 وأكن إحتراما عميقا لمزمل وأمير أما هؤلا
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 الخرطوم /حسن زيادة
  يامن الزولفاني المدرب التونسي مدرب المريخ السابق في حوار الصراحة يتفتح قلبه لمجلة الزعيم دوت كوم. 
 يتحدث بصراحته المعهودة عن السودان والمريخ في تحربته التي خاضها مع  المريخ تخدث عن الادارة عن الصحافة وعن ما ينقص اللاعب السوداني ولمعرفة كل  ذلك فالي مضمون الحوار
 حاوره/حسن زيادة
 ظ،. سؤال من الدكتور محمد النعيم طبيب المنتخب السعوي
  ما هو ردك على بعض منتقديه من جماهير المريخ وليس الفنيين وانه مدرب دون  المستوى ولايملك مايقدمه وخبراته ضعيفة والسيرة الذاتيه الخاصة فيه ضعيفة  بماذا يرد عليهم؟
 اولا مشكور الاخ حسن زيادة علي الاستضافة والتحية لاسرة مجلة الزعيم دوت كوم الاخبارية واتمني ان اكون ضيفا خفيف الظل عليكم 
 بالنسبة سوال دكتور محمد النعيم هذا السوال كثيرا ما طرح علي وكنت صريحا  وحتي هذه اللحظة واقولها بالفم المليان قلت انا شاب طموح ولا املك سيرة  ذاتية ولكن املك فكر وسيرة تدريبة 
 في اوربا اهلت نفسي بالكورسات وتدرجت مع نادي اف سي بنيس وكسبت الخبرة رغم صغر سني 
 والحمد لله مع المريخ توجنا بكأس السودان وكنا علي قاب قوسين من الدوري وخسرنا لظروف يعلمها الجميع 
 هنالك مدربين كثر يحملون سيرة ذاتية يفوقون يامن الزولفاني ولم يحققوا البطولات 
 عملنا في ظروف سيئة صعيبة عدم استقرار اداري وضعف موارد مالية اشتغلنا انا واللاعبين قفلنا الابوب واجتهدنا وعملنا والحمد لله
 2. سؤال من ماجد يوسف قروب مريخاب في الميعاد من دولة الامارات
 هل من عودة الي تدريب المريخ؟
 المريخ بيتي واعتبر نفسي ابنا من ابناء المريخ هو اللي اعطاني الفرصة حافظت عليها وعملنا بكل جد واجتهاد 
 محمد عبد الرحمن اصبح هداف العرب ولو لا الاصابات لفزنا علي النجم 
 واذا طلب مني المريخ العودة ساكون جاهزا متي توفرت ظروف افضل من الذي كنا عليه
 ظ£. سؤال من سلام عليكم ي كوتش
 ممكن تنورنا بي سبب المغادرة المفاجآة لتونس في حين انو الفريق كان في  امسه الحوجه ليك وكل الجمهور كان علي قلب رجل واحد لقيادة دفة الفريق في  المرحله المقبله؟
 وهل صحيح ماسمعناه انو من تهميش المجلس وعدم رده علي  اتصالاتك للتفاوض لتجديد عقدك ام عدم توفر المال وبالتالي عدم تسديد  المرتبات لك دعاك للمغادرة دون اخطار المجلس؟
 سبب عودتي لتونس هي ظروف السودان وقتها الثورة الشعبية والظروف الامنية 
 هذا فضلا عن توقف الدوري والبطولة عدت الي تونس ووقتها كان عقدي قد انتهي  وكنت اعمل من اجل المريخ وتوقفت الاتصالات لظروف ممعلومة للجميع بانقطاع  النت في السودان وجائني عروض من الدوري الحزاذري والسعودي والاماراتي  والعماني واخترت المشروع الافضل هذا هو السبب لانه لم تكن اتصالات جدية
 ظ¤. سؤال من المهندس محمود الطيب من مجموعة مريخاب الرياض عليشة
 مشكلة المريخ شنو بالظبط؟
 المريخ ليست لديه مشكلة سوي المشاكل الادارية والمالية يملك لاعبين ممتازين وجمهور شرس
 ظ¥. سؤال من رضا محمد من شلة مرخاب عليشة
 ليه الكورة السودانية عموما مشكلته في الدقائق الاولي والأخيرة من المباريات؟
  ليست المشكلة في بداية المباراة او نهايتها جميعنا نعلم ان اللاعب  السوداني يمتلك المهارة والبنية الجسمانية والسرعة ومهارات عالية في تطبيق  اي تكيتك للمدرب ولكن لا يوجد اهتمام باللاعب السوداني من حيث نظام  التدريبات والتحضيرات واللياقة والتغذية وعدم الاهتمام بالفئات السنية هذا  ينتج لاعب ممتاز ذو عقلية كبيرة والسبب يعود للاتحاد العام لانه يعمل  بالمقاس البطولة تتغير كل شهر وفي اي وقت المنتخبات السودانية لا تجد حظها  من الاهتمام واذا ما وجد اللاعب السوداني كل هذا فانه يحقق الطموح وبرهن  اللاعب السوداني ذلك وكلكم شاهدتم المريخ مع يامن لابد من اعطا اللاعب حقه  من اللياقة والغذاء حتي يكون منتجا
 اسئلة من المحرر.
 ظ،. من هي الشخصية التي لعبت الدور في تدريبك للمريخ؟
  وكيلي عبد الحي المورتاني هو من لعب هذا الدور وهو من كان وراء تسجيل  فوفانا للمريخ ووقتها كنت في فرنسا وهو اقترح علي النادي وجرت المفاوضات  واتت الفرصة لتدريب فريق كبير كالمريخ لما له من سمعة كبيرة علي خارطة  الكرة الافريقية
 ظ¢. ماذا ينقص المريخ؟
 ماذا كنت تتوقع في المريخ ولم تجده؟
  كنت اتوقع فريق قوي وامكانيات مادية ولوجستية وبشرية لكن وجدت الفريق في  حالة كارثية لاعبين مستحقات لاعبين لم تدفع لياقة بدنية متدنية لا اعداد  ولا معسكرات كانت هذه كلها مطبات وعوائق وبعد اسبوع كانت هنالك مقابلة في  الدوري بالقضارف واجبرنا وعملنا حسب الادوات المتاحة
 ظ¤. ما رايك في العقول الادارية التي تدير الكرة في المريخ بصفة خاصة والسودان بصفة عامة؟
  حينما جئت كان هنالك مجلسين مجلس منتخب ولجنة وفاق مجلس الوفاق عمل حسب  المقدور وحلحل بعض المشاكل لان المشاكل كانت كبيرة عقوبات الفيفا والحرمان  من الانتدابات المجلس المنتخب عاني كثيرا من شح المال حيث اللاعبين لم تدفع  مستحقات لفترة طويلة وكذلك انا للدرجة كنا بعض المرات بل في الكثير من  الأحيان لا نملك مصاريف الاكل حتي كان يقال لنا عن ظروفهم ولابد ان نتعاون  فتعاونا الي ابعد الحدود وكنا نعمل مثل الاخوة واعتبرهم الاخوة الكبار وفي  نهاية الامر النجاح ليس للزولفاني انما للكل
 ظ¥. ما هو نظرتك في امر تطور الكرة السودانية؟
  التطور كما هو في جميع العالم الاهتمام بالشباب وان السودان فيها امثال  بكري والتش ورمضان وعبد الرحمن والذين تركو بصمة في تاريخ المريخ والسودان  هؤلا موحودين فقط الرعاية السليمة
 ظ¦. لماذا فشلتم في تحقيق الدوري السوداني؟
  خسرنا الدوري السوداني نعم وكل من تابع يدرك كيف تم ذلك كانت هنالك ضغوطات  كثيرة علينا كل اسبوع نلعب ثلاثة مباريات وهنالك الاصابات مثلا أصابات  بكري وامير وسومانا وفي المقابل كل الفرق الاخري كانت تلعب مباراة في  الاسبوع هذا فضلا عن عدم وجود عدالة في المنافسة لان هنالك اشياء تحدث خلف  الكواليس من تغير حكام وتعديل برمجة زمن مباريات وتحفيذ الخصم ومن العدالة  ان تسبق مباراتنا مع الفاشر لمريخ الفاشر مع الهلال ولكن اجتهدنا وعملنا  ولم نصيب هذا هو سبب ضياع البطولة
 ظ§. قدمتم مستوا مزهلا في كاس زايد  وكانت الطموحات الوصول للمباراة النهائية ومنها الظفر باللقب. مالذي حدث  رغم ان مباراة النجم كانت بالمتناول لان الفارق كان هدفا والمطلوب تحقيق  هدف وسط الانصار؟
 مباراة نصف النهائي مع النجم كيف رايتم واننا  خرجنا بنتيجة مريحة وهي الخسارة بهدف بالرغم من اصابة افضل عناصر الوسط  المتاحة ضياء والرشيد ولم نكن نملك الدكة كانت فقيرة بالاصابات والنجم  الساحلي فريق كبير وثقيل وخاصة في وسط الملعب اما مباراة التعويض خسرنا ضمن  الخسائر في زيادة عدد المصابين هداف البطولة ميدو حاولنا الحاقه بالماتش  بمضاعفة العلاج واجتهد الدكتور ولكن للاسف لم يكن بدنيا جاهزا كما نشتهي  فقدر الله لنا ذلك وما شاء فعل
 ظ¨. ما هو سبب رحيلك المفاجئ من المريخ؟
  سبب الرحيل كما اسلفت سابقا ظروف السودان وانقطاع التواصل مع الادارة في  ذات الوقت وتحدثت مع الادارة للتجديد قبل المغادرة لتونس لكن دون جدَوي ولم  ادري ما السبب وانا كمدرب محترف احترم العقود
 ظ©. الم تري ان مشكلة المريخ كانت مالية وادارية بحتة؟
  المريخ مشكلته ادارية ومالية لا يختلف عليها اثنين توقف الانتدابات الظروف  المالية وكنا نقدم في البطولة العربية دون الافريقية لانه كلما تتقدم في  البطولة تورد لك اموال واللاعبين اجتهدوا وعملوا واثبتوا ذاتهم وكان ذلك  الانجاز
 ظ،ظ .ماهي الوجبات والفواكه السودانية المحببة؟
 الشية والسمك البلطي لا يعلا عليها
 ظ،ظ،. من وقف وساند الزولفاني؟
  كي اكون محقا هنالك اناس مظلومين وهم يعملون في المجلس وقفوا معي وساندوني  في الايام الصعبة لا مصروف بيت ولا اكل نعم الرجال كانو مثل شمس الدين  العضو المستقيل واللواء كمال شقاق وللان هو يتواصل معي كنا جميعا كالعائلة  وكذلك خالد احمد المصطفي وهيثم الرشيد والذين وقفو معي بكل امكانياتهم هذه  كانت مجموعة مميزة نشكرهم وهم بطبيعة الحال يمثلون الرجل السوداني المعروف  بشهامته
 ظ،ظ¢. ماذا عن الاعلام الرياضي ومن تقف عنده من الصحفيين ؟
  الاعلام الرياضي جميعهم اقلام ممتازة وكان نقدهم اضافة كبيرة لي وياتي علي  راس الهرم مزمل ابو القاسم وكان ينتقدني نقدا بناءا مما اثر ايجابا في  عطائي فقط اخذت عليه نقده الاخير حينما ذهبت لتونس قال ذهب ليسوق نفسه عدا  ذلك هو اخي الكبير وكذلك هنالك سلك وامير عوض هذا القلم المتميز واعجب كثير  بكتاباته وايضا حسن بشير وقف معنا وكان يمدنا بمعلومات ممتازة وهو متابع  جيد لنا وهو من افضل الصحفيين اما هناك من ينتقد وهو لم ينابع لا من الملعب  او حتي عبر البث وينتقد وهنالك من يريدون الشو ويردون فقط التقاط الصور  ليس لدي ما اقوله لهم ولا اعيرهم ادني اهتمام في نهاية المطاف المريخ فريق  كبير يحتاج الي كل ابنائه تحت كل الظروف خاسرا كان ام منتصرا
 في الختام تقبلو فائق احترامي مني انا حسن زيادة عبر هذا الحوار الجميل الشيق جمال ضيفنا
 واتمني ان نكون اشبعنا حيزا يسيرا عن يامن الزولفاني ظروف عمله مغادرته  للمريخ راييه في بعض الاشياء عن الكرة السودانية والعديد, من خلال ما تم في  الحوار ونتمني ان تنلتقي حوار قادم باذن الله
 والسلام .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ولاء البوشي تعلن فتح بلاغٍ في نيابة الفساد ضد عدد من المؤسسات
 .
 .
 أعلنت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي عن فتحِ بلاغٍ في نيابة الفساد  ضد عدد كبير من المؤسسات التي شاركت في عملية التعدي على أراضي المدينة  الرياضية بجانب الفساد الإداري والمالي.

 وجاء ذلك في مؤتمر صحفي عقد اليوم”الأحد” لوزير الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي.
  وكشفت البوشي عن مقابلة بينها والنائب العام وتمّ التحري معها حول  التجاوزات في المدينة الرياضية ورأت أن تشارك الجميع عبر كشف الحقائق  المتعلقة بالمدينة منذ 1991، مبينةً أنّ المدينة الرياضية مسجلة منذ 1964  باسم وزارة الشباب والرياضة.
 وأوضحت ولاء أنّ المراجع العام لم يجد  مساحة 110 ألف متر مربع مجهولة الجهة، وهناك مساحات بدون تعويض بدون مستند،  وقطع استثمارية وزّعت لـ13 جهة مختلفة ما عدا وزارة الشباب والرياضية.
  وأشارت البوشي أنّ التعديات تمّت من جهات لاعلاقة لها بوزارة الشباب  والرياضة وليس لها اختصاص في الأمر، وحصلت وزارة التخطيط العمراني نسبة من  أراضي المدينة الرياضية أيضًا.
 وحصلت وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية عبر  جمعية دينية غير مسجلة على 4 الف متر من مساحة المدينة الرياضية، وابانت:  عبدالرحيم محمد حسين تدخل في مخاطبات وايضا علي عثمان محمد طه ويوسف  عبدالفتاح لمنح مساحات لجامعة افريقيا التي تمددت اكثر من 85 الف متر مربع.
  واعتبرت الوزيرة ان كل هذه المخالفات تعتبر جنائية وبالرغم من وجود قرار  من رئاسة الجمهورية بعدم التصرف في الأراضي لحين الفصل في القضايا من وزارة  الشباب والرياضة وتم تكسيرها جميعًا في عام 2003.
 وكشفت ان مساحة  المدينة الرياضية المخصصة مليون و400 واكثر متر مربع، وتم التعدي على اكثر  من مليون متر مربع، وقالت” سجلت زيارة للمدينة ووقفت على العمل برفقتي وليد  محمد احمد الحكم الدولي واتضح سلامة قياسات الملعب”
 وعن العقود  الخاصة بالمدينة أوضحت البوشي أن المراجع العام لا يعترف بالأرقام لأن هناك  اختلاف في أرقام العقود في البداية وعند نهاية العمل، ورغم ذلك تمّ تسديد  مبالغ للشركات متجاوزًا المراجع المالي.
 وذكرت البوشي أنّ كل  المستندات والتفاصيل والأوراق والتجاوزات المالية والفنية الى النائب  العام، وتقرير المراجع العام والقضية امام النائب العام حاليا.
  وأضافت” لم يتمّ توفير مراجع داخلي، وتم اختيار الاستشاري بدون فتح  العطاءات، والمراجع تحفظّ على فترة تحويل المدينة الرياضية إلى رئاسة  الجمهورية” بعد تحويلها”.
 وطالبت ولاء البوشي بمزيد من الصبر بشأن تأهيل المدينة الرياضية حتى يتمّ الإفصاح حول الأمر بصورة كبيرة.
  ورأت وزير الشباب والرياضة باسترجاع الأراضي غير المستخدمة للمدينة  الرياضية، وأنّ ما تمّ التصرّف فيها يجب معالجته فيها لجهة أنّها ملك وطني  وقومي”
 واعترفت البوشي بعدم وجود منشآت رياضية جاهزة لاستضافة ولو  حتى مباريات المنتخب الوطني ولكنّها لن تتحرّك ما لم يحسم أمر المدينة  الرياضية وأن حياة الإنسان أهم من كل شيء، مشيرة إلى أنّ لديهم خطة للنهوض  بالرياضة ولا تمانع في تبني صندوق لتأسيس البنى التحتية في البلاد.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
 مأمون ابوشيبة
 لجنة لأنقاذ فريق المريخ 


 * لم يعد الحديث وتوجبيه الاتهامات لمجلس موظفي سوداكال أو مجلس خراب ودمار المريخ مجدياً..
 * المريخ وصل حافة الهاوية بل سقط فعلياً في الهاوية وحالياً يوالي السقوط نحو قاع الهاوية ليضحي جثة هامدة..
 * قلنا لكم مليون مرة إن مجلس موظفي سوداكال لم يأت لخدمة المريخ ونهضته وتطويره.
  * هذا المجلس جاء بتخطيط مع الواهم آدم سوداكال كي ينال الرجل رئاسة  النادي ومن ثم اكتساب الشهرة والمكانة الاجتماعية والأدبية لعل ذلك يخدمه  في قضاياه ومشاكله مع المحاكم والسجون!!
 * والدليل على ذلك إن  المجلس يضم أفراداً لا علاقة ولا تاريخ لهم في المريخ.. بل هناك من تحوم  حوله شبهات الانتماء للهلال وتسلل إلى سدة الإدارة في المريخ لخدمة المعتقل  سوداكال وتحقيق أهدافه ونواياه!
 * ومجلس خراب ودمار المريخ مسنود  من قبل رئيس الاتحاد العام الديكتاتور شداد الساعي لهدم وتدمير المريخ  انتقاماً من مناهضة المريخاب له وهجومهم عليه..
 * وتردد إن المهزلة التي حدثت في استاد المريخ أمسية السبت وراؤها الديكتاتور اللئيم شداد.
  * نكرر لم يعد الحديث عن سيئات مجلس موظفي سوداكال أو مجلس خراب ودمار  المريخ مجدياً بل نعتبر إن كل هذا الهجوم الموجه على المجلس السوداكالي في  الإعلام والقروبات الجماهيرية المنتديات المريخية مضيعة للوقت.
 *  فريق الكرة عنوان المريخ الشامخ يوالي السقوط في هاوية المجهول فالوداع  الأفريقي من التمهيدي للعام الثالث على التوالي والطيران المبكر من البطولة  العربية وتساقط أعمدة الفريق الأساسية بالبيع أو إهمال إعادة قيد  المفكوكين أو تنفير المتواجدين بعدم منحهم الحقوق والمرتبات والحوافز ثم  التعاقد مع مدربين مغمورين متواضعين يعملون بالمجان.. كل هذا يعني إن فريق  الكرة المريخي سيتلاشى قريباً ولا يعقل أن يقف أهل المريخ مكتوفي الأيدي  يتفرجون على فريقهم التليد يساق إلى مقصلة الإعدام..
 * حان الوقت  لتكوين جبهة مريخية عريضة تضم القواعد المريخية والأقطاب والرموز داخل  وخارج البلاد وتكوين لجنة لرعاية فريق الكرة (عنوان المريخ) قبل أن يتحول  إلى جثة هامدة قريباً..
 * سيغادر فريق الكرة اليوم إلى غرب السودان  لأداء ثلاث مباريات دورية شرسة على التوالي بنيالا والفاشر.. ويقوده  المصارع عبدالله الجزار الذي لا يعرف شيئاً عن الفريق وقدرات لاعبيه.. وكان  السبب في التعادل المخيب مع حي العرب داخل معقل المريخ بخرمجته الفنية  عندما أرجع رمضان عجب للخطوط الخلفية الدفاعية وهو اللاعب الوحيد المتبقي  في المريخ ويعول عليه في إحراز الأهداف بدليل حسمه لمباراة أهلي الخرطوم  عندما لعب في الخطوط الأمامية.. ليأتي المصارع الجاهل ويحوله للدفاع في  مباراة حي العرب فضاعت النقاط.
 * ليس أمام جماهير المريخ سوي الدعاء  بالتوفيق للفريق في رحلة الغرب وأن تسأل الله أن يجنب الفريق أخطاء الجهاز  الفني الجاهل.. مع مناشدة اللاعبين ببذل جهد مضاعف للعودة بالنقاط التسع  بحول الله.
 * الجبهة المريخية العريضة التي اقترحناها لإنقاذ فريق  الكرة المطلوب منها توفير المال لحل مشاكل اللاعبين.. ثم التخطيط لإعادة  قيد اللاعبين مطلقي السراح.. والتخطيط لضم لاعبين جدد مميزين في التسجيلات  التكميلية..
 * مجلس خراب ودمار المريخ الذي لا يجيد إلا بيع  اللاعبين الأساسيين بثمن بخس لن يفعل أي شيء بشأن اللاعبين المطلقي  السراح.. فمجلس لا يدفع حتى مرتبات وحوافز اللاعبين هل تنتظرون منه أن يدفع  مئات الملايين أو المليارات لإعادة قيد لاعب مثل هداف العرب محمد  عبدالرحمن؟!
 * سيقف مجلس السوداكلاب مكتوف الأيدي ولن يهمه فقدان أي  لاعب أساسي مثلما فعل أمام مستحقات غارزيتو وانطونيو وكان ينتظر هبوط  الفريق للدرجة الأدنى لولا تدخل أهل الوجعة في المريخ لإنقاذ النادي من  السقوط  في آخر لحظة..
 * بعض لاعبي المريخ تنتهي عقوداتهم يوم  الخميس من الأسبوع القادم 31 أكتوبر وعلى رأسهم محمد عبدالرحمن وقد سمح  الاتحاد باستمراريتهم مع فرقهم حتى شهر ديسمبر ثم يصبحون طلقاء في الفترة  التكميلية في يناير..
 * والزم الاتحاد الأندية بالجلوس مع اللاعبين  الذين تنتهي عقوداتهم الأسبوع القادم للاتفاق معهم ومنحهم راتباً شهرياً  مضاعفاً خلال شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر..
 * قبل أن يضيع محمد عبدالرحمن  المطلوب من لجنة إنقاذ فريق المريخ الجلوس مع محمد عبدالرحمن والاتفاق معه  على تجديد عقده خلال هذه الأيام على أن يسري العقد الجديد من تاريخ أول  نوفمبر القادم وإذا لم تتم هذه الخطوة حتماً سيفقد المريخ هداف العرب..
 * المطلوب أيضاً الاتفاق مع رمضان عجب والتش على التجديد على أن تتم إجراءات إعادة قيدهما مع بداية الفترة التكميلية في يناير..
  * والمطلوب من اللجنة المقترحة أن تعمل أيضاً على دعم المريخ بلاعبين  وطنيين دوليين مميزين خاصة في قلب الدفاع والطرف الأيمن والهجوم..  بمفاوضتهم مبكراً قبل أن يستحوذ عليهم الند الهلال الذي كون لجنة تسجيلاته  بالفعل وشرع في الاتصالات مع اللاعبين.
 * إياكم يا أهل المريخ  والركلسة في موضوع اللاعبين مطلقي السراح.. وإياكم والاعتماد على مجلس  الدمار والخراب في المحافظة على لاعبي النادي..
 * أشرعوا فوراً في عملية إنقاذ فريق المريخ والمحافظة على لاعبيه قبل فوات الأوان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يستدعي اللاعب شرف شيبوب من تنزانيا.
 .
 .
 كشف مصدر عالي الثقة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، أن الجهاز الفني  للمنتخب الأول، استقر على استدعاء نجم وسط سيمبا التنزاني الحالي والهلال  السابق، شرف الدين شيبوب للمشاركة في مباراة صقور الجديان أمام ساتومي يوم  13 نوفمبر المقبل، في الجولة الأولى للمجموعة الثالثة لتصفيات أفريقيا  المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم بالكاميرون 2021، وسيصل بجانب شيبوب 4 لاعبين  سودانيين يلعبون في الدوريات الخارجية.

  وأشار المصدر أن المدرب الكرواتي قد عارض فكرة الاستعانة باللاعبين  المهاجرين إلا أن لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية قررت الاستعانة بهم أسوة  بالمنتخبات الأخرى.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي مروي ضيفًا على هلال الأبيض في الممتاز
  حي العرب بورتسودان يرحل إلى ملعب القضارف 
 .
 .
 سيكون استاد”شيكان” في السابعة من مساء غدٍ”الأثنين” مسرحًا لمواجهة قوية تجمع بين هلال الأبيض وأهلي مروي.

  ويبحث هلال الأبيض عن نقاطٍ جديدة يزيد بها حصيلته التي توقفت في محطة”8â€³،  والتقدّم إلى المراكز الأمامية حيث يحتّل المرتبة الخامسة في روليت  المنافسة.
 وخاض الفريق الشهير بـ”التبلدي” خمس مواجهات في الممتاز،  تمكّن من تحقيق الفوز في جولتين أمام أهلي عطبرة، وأهلي شندي، وسقط في فخ  التعادل أمام الأمل عطبرة وهلال كادوقلي، وفي المقابل خسر أمام الفلاّح  عطبرة.
 وفي المقابل، يستهدف الأهلي مروي تحقيق الانتصار الأوّل في المنافسة بعدما نتائج مخيّبة للآمال.
 ومن مجموع أربع جولات، حصد الفريق المقلّب بـ”ملوك الشمال” نقطتين من تعادلين أمام حي الوادي نيالا والشرطة القضارف.
 وسيتوجّب على ممثل مروي تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في جولة اليوم لمغادرة المناطق المظلمة، إذ يحتّل المركز الخامس عشر برصيد نقطتين.
 وفي مباراة ثانية، يرحل حي العرب بورتسودان إلى ملعب القضارف عصرًا لمقابلة الشرطة في جولةٍ ذات أهمية للطرفين.
  وفريق الشرطة القضارف الذي يتواجد في المركز السابع سيضع في حساباته  الاستفادة من ملعبه في حصد النقاط كاملة ليصل إلى النقطة الـ”13â€³ ويتقدّم  إلى الأمام.
 وفاز الشرطة القضارف على الأهلي عطبرة وهلال كادوقلي، لكّنه تعادل أمام الأهلي مروي، فيما خسر أمام أهلي شندي والأمل عطبرة.
  على الجانب الآخر، يتطّلع حي العرب بورتسودان إلى مواصلة رحلة نتائجه  الإيجابية بعدما تمكّن من الحصول على أربع نقاط في جولتين على التوالي.
  ونجح الفريق الملّقب بـ”السوكرتا” في الفوز على أهلي الخرطوم ومريخ  الفاشر، قبل أنّ يتعادل أمام المريخ الخرطوم، وبالمقابل خسر أمام حي الوادي  نيالا والخرطوم الوطني.
 وتأتي النتائج الإيجابية تحت قيادة المدرب الجديد نادر رزقني بعد تسلّمه المهمة خلفًا لمحمد عبد القيوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب المريخ كشفنا خالي من الإصابات باستثناء الغربال

  أكد الدكتور محمد كمال طبيب نادي المريخ خلو كشف المريخ من الإصابات ما  عدا اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن الذي يخضع للعلاج بمستشفى أكاديمية اسباير بدولة  قطر وأشار إلى اللاعب التاج إبراهيم يخضع لجلسات علاج طبيعي وسيعود قريبا و  أضاف ان اللاعب عماد الصيني خضع لكشف طبي أكد عدم تعرضه لأي إصابة مشيرا  إلى ان اللاعب سيواصل تدريباته اليومية مع الفريق.بدابة من مران السبت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تتوجه  الي نيالا في السادسه والتصف من صباح الإثنين بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي  المريخ الي نيالا وذلك لمولجهة حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز ويترلس  البعثة امبن المال الصادق مادبو وتضم عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع  الرياضي الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي واتس نصر الدين مدير الكرة والجهاز  الفني والطبي و22لاعبا منهم ثلاثة من فريق الشباب بالنادي وستحل البعثة  بفندق المعلم بمدينة نيالا.
  معسكر قبل السفر 

 انتظم اللاعبون  بمعسكر مغلق بفندق روانبا بشارع عبيد ختم بالخرطوم عقب مران الفربق المسائي  بملعب الصحافة وذلك استعداد للسفر الي نيالا وسط ضوابط من الجهاز الفني  والقطاع الرياضي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مظلة مقصورة استاد نيالا بعد إكتمال تركيبها بواسطة شركة جنرال للإنشاءات الهندسية .استعدادا لاستقبال المريخ العاصمي










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * مانشستر يونايتد يوقف سلسلة انتصارات ليفربول بتعادل مثير
 * النيران الصديقة تضاعف نزيف بلباو أمام بلد الوليد
 * فياريال يقتنص فوزا ثمينا على إسبانيول
 * ريال سوسييداد يقتحم المربع الذهبي بالفوز على بيتيس
 * إنتر ميلان يتخطى ساسولو بشق الأنفس
 * ليتشي يصعق ميلان بتعادل قاتل .. وبارما يرهق شباك جنوى بفوز كاسح
 * كالياري يهزم سبال.. وروما يتعادل مع سامبدوريا
 * ليون يحول تأخره لفوز على بوماس أونام .. ومارسيليا يتجاوز عقبة ستراسبورج
 * سانت إتيان يخطف فوزًا قاتلًا من عقر دار بوردو بالدوري الفرنسي
 * جرونينجين يخطف فوزا صعبا من سبارتا روتردام في الدوري الهولندي
 * فنربخشه يعود للانتصارات على حساب دينزلي في الدوري التركي
 * الدحيل يهزم أم صلال بشق الأنفس في الدوري القطري
 * طوفان فلامنجو يواصل اجتياح الدوري البرازيلي
 * فوز يعيد التوازن لألدوسيفي في الدوري الأرجنتيني
 * بيل ومودريتش خارج قائمة ريال مدريد ضد جالطة سراي
 * جماهير مانشستر يونايتد تتهم الإدارة بسرقة مليار إسترليني
 * مانشستر سيتي يضع خطته لحماية سترلينج من ريال مدريد
 * خلافات حول توقيت الديربي البيضاوي العربي
 * دورتموند مُهدد بخسارة حارسه السويسري رومان بوركي أمام الإنتر
 * رونالدو فييرا لاعب سامبدوريا يتعرض لإهانات عنصرية من جماهير روما
 * الشلهوب وكاريلو جاهزان لمواجهة السد.. وفحص طبي للمعيوف
 * كين للاعبي ليفربول ويونايتد: لماذا تتعانقون قبل الحرب؟
 * مدرب ميلان: أردنا الفوز وحرمتنا منه الأخطاء
 * كلوب ينصف مانشستر سيتي.. ويشن هجومًا على الفار
 * راشفورد بعد القمة: أهدرنا فرصة كبيرة
 * هندرسون: لالانا أنقذنا من الهزيمة
 * جاليارديني: كونتي يريد بناء إنتر المتكامل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :

 * الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * هلال الأبيض (-- : --) اهلي مروي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * بريشيا (-- : --) فيورنتينا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 4
——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 :

 * الانتاج الحربي (-- : --) بيراميدز الساعة : 17:30.. القناة : النيل للرياضة
* المصري (-- : --) نادي مصر الساعة : 20:00.. القناة : النيل للرياضة ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 1) ليفربول
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (25) مانشستر سيتي (19) ليستر (17) تشيلسي (17) آرسنال (15)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * ديبورتيفو ألافيس (2 : 0) سيلتا فيغو
 * ريال سوسييداد (3 : 1) ريال بيتيس
 * إسبانيول (0 : 1) فياريال
 * أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 1) بلد الوليد
 * إشبيلية (1 : 0) ليفانتي
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (19) ريال مدريد (18) غرناطة (17) أتلتيكو (16) سوسييداد (16)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * ساسولو (3 : 4) انتر ميلان
 * أودينيزي (1 : 0) تورينو
 * سامبدوريا (0 : 0) روما
 * كالياري (2 : 0) سبال
 * بارما (5 : 1) جنوى
 * ميلان (2 : 2) ليتشي
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (22) انتر ميلان (21) أتلانتا (17) نابولي (16) كالياري (14)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * كولن (3 : 0) بادربورن
 * هوفنهايم (2 : 0) شالكه
 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (16) فولفسبورج (15) بايرن ميونيخ (15) دورتموند (15) لايبزيج (15)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * بوردو (0 : 1) سانت إيتيان
 * موناكو (3 : 2) رين
 * مارسيليا (2 : 0) ستراسبورج
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (24) نانت (19) ستاد ريمس (17) أنجيه (16) بوردو (15)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :
 * أبها (1 : 1) الفيحاء
 * الفيصلي (1 : 0) الحزم
 #الترتيب: الهلال (19) الوحدة (15) الأهلي (14) الفيصلي (13) الشباب (12)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* شداد يبعد نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية من كونغرس الفيفا
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
على  نحوٍ مفاجئ، اتخذ رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني كمال شداد خطوة بإبعاد  نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية محمد سليمان حلفا عن كونغرس الفيفا للقوانين،  وبالمقابل، أوفد كلاً من المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري، والمدير  التنفيذي لنادي الهلال عز الدين الحاج.
وبحسب ما علم”باج نيوز” فإنّ اتحاد الكرة تكفّل بنفقات كونغرس الفيفا والبالغة”1500â€³ ألف دولار
وجاءت الخطوة بصورة مفاجئة رغم اكتمال إجراءات كلاً من نائب الرئيس نصر الدين حميدتي ونائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية محمد حلفا.
وقالت  مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد أبدى امتعاضًا من  موقف نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية بشأن الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ.
وسابقًا،  أشار محمد سليمان إلى أنّ لجنته أصدرت قرارًا واضحًا تجاه قيام الجمعية  العمومية لنادي المريخ،بتعليقها لمدة شهر وأنّ قرار اللجنة يسري إلى حين  اجتماع مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة يواجه العرب بطموح الصدارة في ديربي الشرق


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت






تعود  عجلة الدوري السوداني للدوران اليوم الإثنين، حين يستضيف الشرطة القضارف حي  العرب بورتسودان، والهلال الأبيض الأهلي مروي، في الأسبوع السادس.

وستكون المعركة  قوية في ديربي الشرق بين الشرطة، الذي أثبت جدارته بقوة في البقاء للموسم  الثالث على التوالي ضمن مصاف أندية الممتاز، وحي العرب الذي يسعى لتأكيد  أن عاد للممتاز قبل موسمين ولن يهبط مرة أخرى.

الفريقان منتشيان  مؤخرًا بنتائج إيجابية خارج ملعبيهما بالجولة السابقة الخامسة، الشرطة حول  خسارته إلى تعادل (2/2) أمام الأهلي مروي ورفع نقاطه إلى 7، بينما فرض حي  العرب التعادل السلبي على المريخ في أم درمان، ورفع نقاطه إلى 7.




ويعني فوز أي من الشرطة والعرب على الآخر، الارتقاء لصدارة الترتيب الذي يقف على رأسه الأهلي شندي برصيد 10 نقاط.

ويستطيع الهلال الاُبَيِّض أن يتصدر الترتيب حال فوزه على الأهلي مروي، بمدينة الاُبَيِّض في غرب السودان الأوسط، لأنه سيصل النقطة 11، في مقابل أن يستفيد من تعثر الأهلي شندي متصدر الترتيب الحالي، في قمة مباريات الجولة يوم الأربعاء المقبل.

وتسببت  الأجواء الإدارية الجديدة بنادي الهلال الأبيض، في عودة الانتصارات  للفريق، وذلك بعد أن تولى رئاسة النادي العقيد مهدي كَبَّة، الذي وعد بدعم  مالي لا محدود لإعادة الفريق لمساره الصحيح.

أما طرف المباراة الآخر  الأهلي مروي، فقد جاءت بدايته متشابهة تماما مع دوري الموسم الماضي، حيث  حصد الفريق نقطتين فقط حتى الآن، وبات من متذيلي الترتيب برصيد نقطتين فقط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتصاران وتعادل في الدرجة الوسيطة






جرت  عصر امس ثلاث مباريات ضمن الأسبوع السابع للدرجة الوسيطة، بإستاد شندي  واصل المتمة عروضه القوية بفوز جديد على حساب ضيفه ارتدي دنقلا بهدفين  مقابل هدف.

وعلى ملعب دار الرياضة أم درمان في ذات التوقيت حسم  التعادل السلبي نتيجة مباراة الموردة العاصمي وتوتي التي شهدت إهدار عدد من  الأهداف للفريقين خاصة في شوط اللعب الثاني.
وبإستاد الضعين كسب  سبدو مباراته مع أهلي مدني بهدفين مقابل هدف، بعد أداء جميل من قبل نجوم  سبدو وبالمقابل سعى سيد الأتيام للعودة وإدراك التعادل لكن دون جدوى.
وتأجلت  مباراة مريخ نيالا وجزيرة الفيل مدني التي كان من المفترض أن تلعب عصر  اليوم على ملعب إستاد نيالا نسبة لعدم وصول الجزيرة لمكان المباراة، وتقرر  إقامتها عصر غدٍ الاثنين على ذات الملعب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد_الحقيقة
مزمل ابو القاسم 
جمعية خيري الهزلية

ذكرنا من قبل ان تعديل الأنظمة الأساسية للأندية والإتحادات المنضوية تحت لواء الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يستهدف تحقيق جملة من الأهداف اولها ان تتوافق تلك النظم مع المبادئ الواردة في النظام الأساسي للإتحاد , ومنها ضمان إستقلالية العضو وإمتلاكه لقراره بواسطة جمعيته العمومية , بمعزل عن اي تدخل لطرف ثالث في شئونه ..
لكي يصل الإتحا السوداني نفسه لتلك الغاية عقد إبتداءً جمعية عمومية طارئة في الرابع عشر من شهر سبتمبر 2017 , وأشرفت المفوضية الإتحادية على عقد تلك الجمعية , لأن النظام الأساسي الذي كان سارياً وقتها منح المفوضية حق الإشراف على جمعية الإتحاد ..
بعد تعديل النظام الأساسي القديم استقل الإتحاد إدارياً , وخرجت المفوضية عن كل مايتعلق بأمره , ما خلا حق الإشراف على مراجعته مالياً , وتدقيق حساباته للتأكد من خلوها من المخالفات والتجازوات ..
مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ كان مطالباً بأن يقتفي أثر الإتحاد , بتطبيق نصوص النظام الأساسي الساري للنادي في الجمعية الهزلية التي انعقدت مساء امس الأول , وإنتهك فيها مجلس الخراب القانون , وداس على نظامه الأساسي بحذائه الغليظ , قبل ان يستبدله بآخر مشوه , عبر جمعية إفتقرت لكل مبادئ الشفافية والمؤسسية والحوكمة التي يتشدق بها فني الموجات الصوتية ومن تبعوه بإهمال في تجاوز القانون..
جمعية شابتها مخالفات مريعة , وتجاوزات قبيحة , وثقها ضباط الشرطة المكلفون بحفظ الأمن فيها عندما إكتشفوا ان البطاقات التي حملها بعض من تم إدخالهم لمقر الإجتماع لا تتطابق مع أسمائهم..
وقت الصدى واحدة  من تلك التجاوزات الرامية إلى تزييف إرادة الأعضاء بالمستندات , ونشرتها في عدد الأمس , لتؤكد بطلان كل ما تم في جمعية خيري الهزلية , المنافية للقانون , المجافية لكل الأهداف النبيلة التي تبشر بها الرياضة , وتدعوا غلى ترسيخها في المجتمع..
يكفي تلك الجمعية الهزلية عواراً وإختلالاً وفساداً أن يتبرأ منها رئيس اللجنة القانونية للنادي الدكتور علي البلولة , وزملاؤه الذين انسحبوا من مقر الإجتماع , كي لا يوصموا بالمشاركة في المهازل التي دارت فيه ونحمد لهم فعلهم , لن ماحدث يومها لايشرف اي شخص يحترم نفسه ويقدس مهنته الشريفة..
لايعلم كثيرون أن من أشرفوا على جمعية عبثية إقتصر عدد من تم إعلانهم لحضورها على 629 فرداً فقط , أسقطوااسم رئيس اللجنة إسم رئيس اللجنة القانونية للنادي من كشفها ثم طالبوه بحضورها , ووعدوا بإضافة إسمه للكشف فرفض , وقال انه لايمكن ان ينتهك القانون , ولايرضى لنفسه ان يشجع التجاوز..
المثير للسخرية ان المدير التنفيذي للنادي فاجأ أعضاء اللجنة القانونية والأخوين عبدالمنعم الخير وعمر الخريسي , اللذين شاركا بعلمهما الغزير وخبراتهما القانونية النوعية في تنقيح المسودة المعدلة للنظام الأساسي .. فاجأهم بطباعة 450 نسخة من مسودة غير متفق عليها ,  فأثار حفيظتهم , ودفعهم الى قضاء ساعات طويلة في مسعى محموم لطباعة المسودة المعدلة , فأفلحوا بعد لأي في تجهيز 50 نسخة فقط منها , بعد ان بدأت إجراءات جمعية خيري الأدبية بساعتين!..
معظم من حضروا الإجتماع غير القانوني لم يطلعوا على المسودة المذكورة , ولم يعلموا اي شئ عنها مثلما إقتصرت المداولات على فرصتين , إنحصرت إحداهما في إقتراح يقضي بتعديل المادة التي تتحدث عن تجميد عضوية عضو المجلس إذا إتهم في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة .. ليتم التجميد في حالة (الإدانة) فقط..
المستهدف بالتعديل المذكور معلوم للكافة , وذلك ليس مستغرباً ممن انتهكوا النظام الأساسي السابق بقبولهم رئاسة حبيس في السجن للنادي , برغم أنف المادة 21 من النظام الأساسي الحالي للنادي (الفقرة 11 بعنوان سلطات وإختصاصات مجلس الإدارة) وتنص على (تجميد عضوية عضو مجلس الإدارة إذا اتهم في جريمة مخلة بالشرف  او الأمانة غلى حين الفصل النهائي في القضية )!..
النص المذكور ظال سارياً في كل الأنظمة الأساسية للمريخ على مدى التاريخ وتمت إزالته في عهد دعاة المؤسسية والشفافية والحوكمة لتمكين مسجون على ذمة قضايا تمس الشرق ولأمانة من قيادة النادي , فأنعم بها من مؤسسية , وأكرم بها من حوكمة ً!!.
نص يتوافق مع مبادئ مهمة , تلزم كل من يرغب في العمل في أي مؤسسة رياضية بأن يجتاز فحصاً للنزاهة , علماً أن المسودة المشوهة التي حاولوا تمريرها في جمعية خيري الأدبية تحايلت على ذلك المبدأ المهم بالحديث عن إستيفاء (معايير) النزاهة , تهرباً من الإشارة إلى (فحص) النزاهة , لتمام علمهم بأن من يسعون إلى تنصيبه رئيساً لهم لن يجتاز الفحص المذكور..
المسخرة التي حدثت مساء امس الأول وتمت كلفتتها بلا نصاب قانوني ستنتج مجموعة من الدعاوى الجنائية والطعون الإدارية , ولن ينتج عنها اي أثر جديد على النادي , لأن الجهة المكلفة بالإشراف على الجمعية رفضت الموافقة عليها , مثلما أنكرتها اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد , ورأت فيها خرقاً كبيراً للمادة (13) من النظام الأساسي  للإتحاد , بما يستوجب إبطال مفعولها , وتحويل مجلس الدمار إلى لجنة الإنضباط لمعاقبته على تمرده على الإتحاد!..
إذا كانت تلك خلاصتها ,, فلماذا أنهكوا أنفسهم ووأهدروا وقتهم في عقدها؟..
عهدنا بمجلس الدمار الشامل انه لايحسن إدارى الأمور ولا تقدير الأشياء..
لا غرابة فهو مجلس عاجز فقير إدارياً ومادياً وفكرياً .. طبيعي جداً ان يفشل حتى في تعديل النظام الأساسي بطريقة صحيحة !..
سقوط جديد وفشل أكيد لمجلس الدمار الشامل..

آخر الحقــــــائـــــــــق
المجلس نفسه لا شرعية له بعد أن تم حله قبل شهور من الآن , وتعيين الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني رئيساً للنادي..
لن يستطيعوا إنكار انهم تنكروا لسوداكال وتخلوا عنه في أول لفة , وإستبدلوه بود الشيخ بحثاً عن المال الغائب..
عندما تعب ود الشيخ وعجز عن تحمل تبعات فشلهم إستقال من المجلس فرجعوا الى سوداكال بحثاً عن المال..
لاعجب .. فالغاية عندهم تبرر الوسيلة..
والكنكشة في المناصب مقدمة على ما سواها..
لولا تميز ود الشيخ ورفاقه لهبط المريخ إلى الدرجة الأولى , ولربما تم تجميد نشاطه بأمر الفيفا..
طبيعي ان يهلل بعض انصار مجلس الدمار الشامل للمسخرة التي تمت مساء امس الأول لأن ثقافة الكراهية أعمت قلوبهم..
مطلوب ممن شهدوا المهزلة ووثقوا التجاوزات التي صاحبتها رفع الأمر الى القضاء من فورهم..
ضباط الشرطة الذين حضروا الجمعية للحفاظ على الأمن شهود على التجاوزات القبيحة ..
من أتوا تلك الأفعال الكريهة مكانهم الطبيعي خلف القضبان..
كل تعويل مجلس الخراب محصور في الحصول على موافقة دكتاتور الإتحاد الفاسد على فصول المسخرة ..
طبيعي جداً ان يعول الفشلة على فاسد..
سعوا لإجازة مسودة تم نقل غالب نصوصها (قص ولصق) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد بلا تيبن للفوارق الهيكلية والبنيوية التي تفصل الإتحاد عن النادي!..
حتى أخطاء الترجمة من النسخة الإنجليزية للنظام الأساسي نقلت إلى المسودة المعيبة للمريخ بحذافيرها!..
طبيعي ان يحدث ذلك بأمر إداري ضعيف القدرات , قليل الخبرات , لايمت بأدنى صلة للقانون ..
مجلس أعار إثنين من افضل لاعبي المريخ لإستخدام عوائد إعارتيهما في فك ضائقته المالية , ماذا تتوقع منه؟..
أعاروا بكري المدينة وسددوا ثمانية آلآف من اموال إعارته لسداد دين لسوداكال..
لو كنت مكان اسد المريخ الغضنفر لما أثبت على ذكر المخالفات المالية التي يدعي انها حدثت بأمر امين المال السابق..
عليه إبتداءً ان يوضح لنا كيف سمحوا لعبد الصمد محمد عثمان بتولي منصب امين المال طالما انهم يصرون على ان مجلسهم منتخب؟..
هل تم إتنخاب عبد الصمد اميناً للمال؟..
لو صح ما ينسبه له أسد المريخ الهرير بالتعدي على مبلغ 64 الف دولار فتلك منقصة في حقهم , لن التجاوز حدث في عهدهم , ولم يتخذوا اي إجراء قانوني يستهدف الحفاظ على اموال النادي..
عليهم ان يخجلوا قبل ان يصرحوا بأنهم تفرجوا على التعدي على اموال النادي من دون ان يحركوا ساكناً لإستردادها ..
لاغرابة  فمجلس الخراب لا علاقة له بالشفافية المالية , بدليل انه لم يقدم اي بيان لحساباته المالية منذ ان جثم على صدر المريخ وأورثه الخراب قبل عامين من الآن!..
لولا مساندة اوكتاي ودعمه لهم لهبط مجلس أسد المريخ الغضنفر بالنادي إلى درجة ادنى!..
علماً ان اوكتا نفسه غير منتخب وتم تكليفه بدعم المجلس مالياً بأمر حكومة العهد البائد!..
مناهضة المسرحية الهزلية التي تمت مساء امس الأول لا تتطلب مجهوداً زائداً من انصار النادي..
التجاوزات موثقة بواسطة ضابط شرطة برتبة عميد , كان عليه ان يلقى القبض على من دخلوا الجمعية بأسماء مزورة ويفتح بلاغات جنائية في مواجهتهم..
لماذا لم يفعل ذلك العميد شرطة علاء سنهوري ذلك؟..
آخر خبر : أفعالهم تشبههم وتليق بفشلهم وتواضع قدراتهم..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

*امير عوض*

*النظام اللقيط*

لن نمل الكتابة عن المأساة التي حدثت في استاد المريخ تحت جنح الليل البهيم و أفرزت نبتاً مشوهاً يطلق عليه اهله (النظام الاساسي الجديد) لنادي المريخ.

لن نكل.. أو نمل.. الحديث حول هذا النظام الذي عافته اللجنة المنظمة (التابعة للنادي) و فيه خالف المجلس الفاشل حاكمية النظام الاساسي للعام 2008 و الذي ألزمه بعقد جمعيته تحت اشراف المفوضية الولائية.

و لن نصمت و نحن نتابع المسرحية الهزلية التي تمت بمنأي عن أعين المفوضية أو اللجنة القانونية و شئون الأعضاء التابعة للاتحاد العام و التي علقت قيام الجمعية العمومية شهراً كاملاً قبل أن يلقي المجلس بقرارها في سلة المهملات و يخالف بذلك نص المادة (13) من النظام الاساسي لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني و يدخِل نفسه تحت طائلة عقوبات لجنة الانضباط.

لجنة شئون الاعضاء اجتمعت بتأريخ 16/10 و قررت تعليق جمعية المريخ شهراً.. و قرارات تلك اللجنة ملزمة للمجلس و لا يملٌك سلطة نسخها سوي (مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام و ليس شداد لوحده) و المجلس لم يعقد اجتماعاً لالغاء تلك القرارات حتي الآن.. فبأي حق خالف المجلس تلك التوجيهات الملزمة و هو الذي يتمشدق اعضاؤه بتبعيتهم للاتحاد العام و امتثالهم لقراراته?!!

كيف يصدع المجلس رؤوسنا بتبعية النادي للاتحاد العام و خروجه من مظلة المفوضية و في نفس الوقت (يطنش) قرارات لجنة شئون الاعضاء الملزمة له و لرئيس الاتحاد ذات نفسه?

بالأمس استمعت لمداخلة صوتية في احدي الاذاعات لعضو المجلس الكندو ذكر خلالها بأن المادة (17) من النظام الاساسي 2008 قد منحتهم حق الاشراف منفردين كمجلس علي اجراءات الجمعية العمومية.. و ذلك كلام غريب لا علاقة له بالقوانين و لم نسمع به لا في الأولين و لا في الآخرين!

المادة (17) الفقرة (د) تنص علي التالي:
(ï؛چï؛«ï؛چ ï»ںï»¢ ï»³ï»کï»¢ ï»£ï؛ ï» ï؛² ï؛چï»»ï؛©ï؛چï؛­ï؛“ ï؛‘ï»Œï»کï؛ھ ï؛چï؛ںï؛کï»¤ï؛ژï»‰ ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¤ï»Œï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»¤ï»®ï»£ï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛ژï؛­ï؛‹ï؛” في ï»‡ï؛®ï»‘ ï؛·ï»¬ï؛® ï»£ï»¦ ï؛—ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛—ï»کï؛ھï»³ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»„ï» ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¸ï؛ژï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»¨ï؛ھ ‏(ï؛ƒ) ï؛ƒï»‹ï»¼ï»© ï»­ ï؛©ï»­ï»¥ ï؛³ï؛’ï؛گ ï»£ï»کï؛’ï»®ï»‌ ï؛—ï؛کï»®ï»ںï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»”ï»®ï؛؟ï»´ï؛” ï؛©ï»‹ï»®ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¤ï»Œï»´ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»¤ï»®ï»£ï»´ï؛” للانعقاد ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»§ï»”ï»کï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï»±).

فكيف تلزم المادة (17) الفقرة (د) المفوضية بعقد الجمعية الطارئة (حال لم يقم بذلك المجلس) و لا تمنحها من حق ادارتها سلفاً?

العقل و التفسير القانوني يقولان بأن من منحه النظام الاساسي حق عقد الجمعية حال تماطٌل المجلس لهو أحق بإدارتها و الاشراف عليها حين يعقدها المجلس.

و بالله عليكم.. كيف ارتضي المجلس أن يعقد جمعية (في أمر مختلف عليه و سيخضع للتصويت و اكمال النصاب) بدون وجود جهة محايدة (ترتضيها كل الاطراف) لمراقبة هذه الجمعية و الاشراف علي كل خطواتها بدايةً من اعتماد الكشوفات مروراً بالطعون و النصاب القانوني و التصويت?

كل العالم الديموقراطي من حولنا يسعي للشفافية و المثالية.. لهذا يٌقدم الدعوة لعشرات المراقبين المحايدين قبل عقد أي انتخابات تخضع للتصويت المباشر.

فهل يٌسمي دعاة الديموقراطية تلك الممارسة الكريهة التي حدثت أمس الأول بالعملية الديموقراطية المشرفة?

هل سيصبح منتوج تلك الجلسة المضحكة قانونا يسري علي أمة المريخ?

الواقع يقول بأن ما أقرته (جمعية الكلفتة) لن يجد الاعتراف لا من المفوضية و لا من الاتحاد العام و لا من جمهور المريخ و انه مثل (المولود اللقيط) الذي لم يعترف به احد الي ان يقضي نحبه.

*نبضات متفرقة*

الجمعية المضحكة لم تٌشرف عليها المفوضية.. و أتت مخالفة لنظام المريخ الاساسي.. و فيها تمت مخالفة قرار لجنة شئون الاعضاء و المادة (13) للنظام الاساسي لاتحاد كرة القدم.

الجمعية لا طالت عنب الاتحاد و لا تمر المفوضية.

أعتي ديكتاتوري العالم لا يعقدون انتخابات تحت اشرافهم المباشر للعضوية و الطعون و احتساب النصاب و من ثم مراقبة عملية التصويت.

الكلفتة التي حدثت لا تليق بالنظام الاساسي لاكبر اندية السودان لكنها تشبه مجلس الفشل تماماً و تليق به. 

النظام اللقيط لن يجد من يعترف أو يحفل به و مصيره لسلة المهملات قريباً جداً.

أحد أعضاء المجلس ذكر لي نيته الشخصية في الاستقالة مباشرةً بعد اجازة النظام.. و حتي الآن فصويحبنا (مكنكش)!!

يكونشي منتظر الاتحاد يعتمده ليستقيل بعدها?!

أصغر طعن سيفضي بكل تلك الهلولة للفراغ المدقع.

الطعون المقدمة من المريخاب قوية و بدفوعات قانونية شافعة لازالة كل ما حدث من تشوهات تحت مسمي الديموقراطية المفتري عليها.

*نبضة أخيرة*

من يضحك اخيراً.. يضحك كثيراً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الابيض يستقبل الاهلي مروي في شيكان بحثاً عن الثلاث نقاط 








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطه القضارف يستضيف حي العرب بورتسودان بملعبه من اجل العودة مجدداً لصدارة الدوري.... 









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد خمس مباريات دون هزيمة، المدفعجية في مهمة خارج الديار لانتزاع الفوز من خصم شرس والصعود إلى المركز الثالث.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* دبابيس 
ودالشريف 


  ** والله البلد دخلت في فوضي لدرجة أن يتحكم ثلاث أفراد في مصير واحد من  أكبر أندية السودان ..معقولة لا دولة لا مفوضية ..لا اتحاد عام يتدخل  لإيقاف المهزلة التي شهدها استاد المريخ امس الأول ..معقولة علي اسد ومادبو  والكندو ومدثر خيري يتحكمون في المريخ ويفرضون قرارهم .
** توقعت والله وبدلا من الجدل البيزنطي الذي دار في صالة الغروب والكلام  المكرر للفريق منصور وعصام الحاج ونادر مالك ..توقعت أن تتدافع جماهير  المريخ للإستاد لحماية ناديها  وللأسف لم تحضر الا قلة قليلة حاولت إيقاف  المهزلة وفشلت محاولاتها لأن المغول الجدد كانوا أقوياء ووجدوا من يحميهم 

  ** مدثر خيري سقط كقانوني وان كان علي اسد ورهطه ينتظرون تمرير  النظام  الأساسي بكل عيوبه  ليتحكموا أكثر في المريخ فهم واهمون والنظام الأساسي  غير قانوني وساقط ساقط وقريبا جدا وما بني علي باطل فهو باطل 
 **  اللجنة القانونية بقيادة مولانا البلولة انسحبت من الجمعية بعد أن وقفت علي  حجم المهزلة واكد البلولة علي حالات تزوير كثيرة في العضوية واكد عدم  اكتمال النصاب والاخ محمد سليمان حلفا عضو اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام   أكد علي عدم قانونية الجمعية وأشار لقرار الاتحاد الخاص بايقاف إجراءات  الجمعية وانعقادها بعد شهر والمفوضية أكدت أيضا بأن الجمعية غير قانونية 
  ** الايام القادمة حبلي بالكثير المثير الخطر في نادي المريخ ومهزلة  النظام الأساسي والمسرحية الهزلية التي شاهدناها امس الأول ستكون نهايتها  نهاية هذا المجلس 
 ** عدد من الطعون رفعت ضد الجمعية المهزلة .
  ** عدد من أعضاء جمعية المهزلة لا يعرفون الفارق بين النظام الأساسي  والنظام الحاكم والبعض منهم امي لا يعرف القراءة ولا الكتابة زجو بهم في  القاعة ليبصموا بالعشرة علي النظام الأساسي المهترئ 
 ** الاتحاد  العام يتحمل مسئوليته كاملة فيما حدث بجمعية المريخ التعاونية وان استدرك  الأمر مؤخرا  وقام باستدعاء مجلس الفشل للوقوف امام لجنة الانضباط لمسألته  عن العبث والفوضي التي شهدها استاد المريخ امس الأول خلال انعقاد الجمعية  التعاونية 
 ** ما هكذا تورد الإبل يا مادبو وبقية الشلة ونخشي أن تتسبب تصرفاتكم غير المسئولة في حرب أهلية بالمريخ  .
 ** اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه 
  ** الثقة معدومة عند علي اسد ورفاقه بعدم العودة لإدارة المريخ من خلال  انتخابات جادة وحرة ونظيفة لذلك كان إصرارهم علي اجازة نظام أساسي قميئ  وقبيح يكرس لاستمرار مجلسهم الفاشل 
 ** مدينة نيالا الجميلة تستقبل المريخ نهار اليوم ويواجه المريخ غدا الثلاثاء فريق حي الوادي أحد الفرق التي تتصدر الدوري الممتاز 
 ** من نيالا يتوجه الاحمر الي مدينة الفاشر ليلعب امام الهلال والمريخ ونرجو أن يعود من الغرب الحبيب بالتسعة نقاط 
  ** قالت الأخبار أن مدرب المنتخب الوطني هرب الي بلاده عقب الهزيمة امام  تنزانيا ..خيرا ما فعل لكنه كان من المفترض أن يواجه الموقف بشجاعة ويتحدث  عن أسباب الهزيمة 
 ** من يشرف علي تدريب منتخبنا الوطني في الفترة المقبلة ..مدرب وطني ام أجنبي ..واياكم من احمد بابكر يا شداد 
 ** لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية تعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا نهار اليوم وننتظر عدد من القرارات
 ** عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ السابق لن يهزم كمال شداد 
 ** خالد النعسان يتطلع لصدارة هدافي الدوري الممتاز وربنا يسهل 
 ** السماني الصاوي عاد للتدريبات و اظنه خارج حسابات الجهاز الفني في رحلة دارفور 
  ** الحديث عن عودة المحترف ادريسا أمبوبو للهلال حديث مضحك فاللاعب اصلا  كان في الهلال فماذا فعل واللاعب ينشط الآن مع فريقه ناكانا وأحرز هدفا في  مباراة جرت امس الأول 
 ** الأهلي شندي جاهز لإلحاق الهزيمة الثالثة بالهلال في الدوري الممتاز 
 ** في مصر الشقيقة تم تأجيل مباراة الأهلي والزمالك لأسباب امنية وفي السعودية  و  بكل أسف يتصدر الهلال الدوري 
 ** صعب جدا أن يعود مازدا لتدريب المنتخب الوطني في عهد شداد 
  ** جدل في نادي الخرطوم الوطني حول العودة للاسم القديم .الخرطوم ظ£ ومجلس  إدارة النادي ذهب بأكمله والمهم طبعا أن يحافظ الخرطوم سوي كان وطني أو غير  وطني علي مكانته في الدرجة الممتازة 
 ** الفريق حميدتي قائد الدعم السريع يرعي فريق حي الوادي نيالا وفي هذا خطورة علي المريخ والهلال 
** اليوم تحتفل جماهير شعبنا بالذكري ظ¥ظ¥ لثورة أكتوبر الشعبية التي اقتلعت  نظام الحكم العسكري الدكتاتوري عام ظ¦ظ¤ ومطلوب من الإذاعة والتلفزيون  مواكبة الحدث وتعريف الجيل الحالي بأكتوبر 

 ** أكتوبر الحزين يا طفلنا الذي جرحه العداء 
 ها نحن نصطفيك موعدا وموردا 
 ها نحن يا حبيبنا الجريح نعيد مجدك القديم شامخا ورائعا 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** أيام قليلة باذن الله ونحتفل بسقوط مجلس الفشل المريخي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط استقبالات حاشدة
 المريخ يزين نيالاالبحير ويحل بفندق المعلم 

 المكتب الإعلامي:نيالا
 وصلت الي مدينة نيالا في الثامنه والنصف من صباح الإثنين ،بعثة فريق الكرة  بنادي المريخ وذلك لمواجهة حي الوادي في المباراة التنافسية ضمن بطولة  الدوري الممتاز المقرره عصر الثلاثاء 21/10/2019 وترأس اليعثة امين المال  الصادق مادبو وكان في إستقبالها بمطار نيالا رئيس إتحاد نيالا الأستاذ  هارون احمد إسحق وعدد من أعضاء الاتحاد  إضافة للفيف من قيادات الجيش  والدعم السريع والجماهير المريخية وقد رحب رئيس الإتحاد  المحلي بنيالا بالبعثة مؤكدا سعادته بحضور المريخ للمدينة متمنيا ان تأتي  مباراة الثلاثاء قوية بين الفريقين معلنا   تحديه  لرئيس بعثة المريخ  الأستاذ الصادق مادبو في المباراة ومؤكدا قدرة ممثل المدينة علي منافسة  المريخ   ومن جانبه شكر الأستاذ الصادق مادبو الإتحاد المحلي بنيالا إضافة  لقوات الجيش والدعم السريع والشرطة وحكومة الولاية علي الحفاوة وحسن  الاستقبال  مبينا ان المريخ عندما يحضر لنيالا يكون  لديه أهداف عديدة منها  الرياضي والإجتماعي  والثقافي، وفي ختام كلمته تقبل مادبو تحدي رئيس إتحاد  نيالا مؤكدا قدرة المريخ على كسب مواجهة حي الوادي. والعودة بالنقاط  الثلاث. هذا وقد ضمت البعثة الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفي رئيس القطاع الرياضي  واتس نصر الدين مدير الكرة و22لاعبا والجهاز الفني بقيادة الجزائري آيت  عبدالملك وطاقمه المعاون المكون من المدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة وحامد بريمة  مدرب الحراس وصلاح خليل مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي والدكتور محمد كمال طبيب  الفريق وخالد حبشكا مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي ومحمد علي مسؤول المعدات بجانب  الأستاذ زاكي الدين الصادق من المكتب الإعلامي للنادي









‏









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حلت بعثة المريخ بفندق المعلم بمدينة نيالا وهو من الفنادق الحديثه  بالمدينة حيث تم افتتاحه بصورة جزئية ايام الدورة الندرسبة بمدينة نيالا  فيما تزامن  افتتاحه رسميا مع وصول بعثة المريخ .وفور وصول البعثة خلد  اللاعبين للراحة تمهيدا لأداء التدريب الرئيسي على ملعب نيالا الذي سيشهد  مواجهة الثلاثاء بين الأحمر وفريق حي الوادي الي ذلك قال مدير الكرة بنادي  المريخ أنس نصرالدين ان استعدادات الفرقة الحمراء للمواجهة مكتملة وان  الفريق في كامل الجاهزية  وانه لايفقد اي من لاعبيه باستثناء حمزة داؤود  لعدم الجاهزية البدنية والتاج إبراهيم للاصابة مضيفا ان المريخ يهدف الي  كسب الثلاث نقاط امام حي الوادي معانا ثقته في تقديم اللاعبين لمباراة تليق  باسم المريخ وتمضي به في طريق المحافظة علي لقب الدوري الممتاز. كما حيا  انس جماهير المريخ بنيالا البحير وكل مدن ولاية جنوب دارفور علي الاستقبال  موجهة الدعوة لكل القطاعات المريخية بنيالا للحضور الي الملعب ومؤازرة  اللاعبين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاذاعه الطبيه تستضيف عضو مجلس المريخ على اسد  عند الساعه الواحده ظهرا للحديث عن الجمعيه العموميه لنادى المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمدلله وصلت صباح اليوم بعثه الزعيم الى نيالا نتمنى التوفيق والنصر












‏









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب رئيس الاتحاد:  مجلس المريخ خالف المادة  13 وارتكب جملة من المخالفات





أكد  البروف محمد جلال رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم أن  مجلس المريخ خالف المادة 13 والتي تلزم الأعضاء  بالخضوع لتوجيهات وقرارات  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السودانية.
وقال جلال في تصريحات صحفية ان مجلس المريخ خالف المادة 13 والتي تلزم الأعضاء بأن يخضعوا لتوجيهات الاتحاد وقراراته ويلتزموا بها.
واشار  إلى أن مجلس المريخ لم يلتزم بالتوجيهات والتي صدرت من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد  السوداني والتي قضت بتعليق الجمعية لمدة شهر وأضاف: إن اللجنة القانونية  ستجتمع اليوم للنظر في أحداث نادي المريخ وما تم يوم السبت سيتم رفع حيثيات  وتوصيات بكل المخالفات التي تم ارتكابها خلال الجمعية العمومية والتي  انعقدت أمس الأول بدار نادي المريخ.
وأفاد جلال بأن اللجنة ستجتمع  اليوم لدراسة الموضوع والنظر فيه ومن ثم رفع الحيثيات والتوصيات حول  الجمعية العمومية التي عقدها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لإجازة النظام الأساسي  للنادي .
واكد جلال أن اللجنة القانونية لا تصدر قرارات بل سترفع  التوصيات وعلى ضوئها سيقرر الاتحاد العام عبر مجلسه القرارات التي سوف تصدر  بخصوص نادي المريخ.
وذكر أن نادي المريخ عضو ضمن منظومة الاتحاد  العام وكل الأعضاء ملزمون باللوائح التابعة للاتحاد وضمن موجهاته والمادة  13 تلزم نادي المريخ بالخضوع والالتزام بكل الموجهات والقرارات التي يصدرها  مجلس الإدارة وهو ما لم يحدث من قبل مجلس نادي المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الى جنات الخلد

 الكابتن عبد العزيز ابراهيم ادم
  الشهير ب ( وزه ) لاعب نادى المريخ ..
 أحر التعازي لأهله وأصدقائه وزملائه ومعجبيه
 والتعازي موصولة لشعب المريخ العظيم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحيفة  نيويورك تايمز : الإتحاد الدولي قرر إقامة كأس العالم للأندية بالنظام  الجديد المكون من ظ¢ظ¤ نادي في الصين  العام بعد القادم، وسيشارك 3 فرق من  قارة إفريقيا...  #زول_سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**عاااااااااجل* ::- قررت اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الآتي
 اولا : بطلان إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ
 ثانيا : إحالة  مجلس المريخ والمدير التنفيذي للنادي للجنة  الإنضباط.

*

----------

